# WIWA professional series paint pumps



## StantonblakeInd (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a WIWA paint pump that I just replaced the packing in and I'm having a hard time with the upper fluid section leaking. Anyone know anything about this particularly hard to find paint pumps?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

StantonblakeInd said:


> I have a WIWA paint pump that I just replaced the packing in and I'm having a hard time with the upper fluid section leaking. Anyone know anything about this particularly hard to find paint pumps?


Not one that im familiar with myself. Mr.Fixit might be. Looks like its air driven airless. Where is it leaking at?

Is this similar to what you have?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been painting with air-driven pumps since the early 80's.

I have never used WIWA pump but if the upper fluid section is leaking after you repacked it I would say it's your upper packing gland is loose.

This is my Speeflo Atlas 30:1 it does not have your typical upper packing gland(nut) like a Graco President 28:1 has.

I know when this happened with the president I tightened the packing gland til it stopped leaking. On the atlas it has never leaked but according to the manual this would be a worn or fouled upper seat.

I hope this helps. Rob


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I have never seen one of those in my shop. I believe they are made in Denmark. Robladd had a good idea try to tighten the packing nut but was the piston inspected when you had it repacked ??


----------



## JADCO (Mar 17, 2012)

*Wiwa*

Anyone needing Any WIWA Help I have all the KNlowedge and parts in Ohio. I have breakdowns if you need them also. I will answer any ans all questions regarding wiwas or any other pump problems with the owner of this sites permission.


----------

